

This patent application seems coherent.  Then, a dedication to 50 Cent.  Then... - zach
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/20070156594.html
Scroll down to see the description.
======
yubrew
20070156594 - This number refers to a published patent application, which does
not mean that a patent has been granted.

I have a 98% confidence rating that you can only enforce rights from issued
patents. An application means that it has a chance of being issued, but
normally does not have much value until it is actually granted.

When a patent has been granted, you'll see a number similar to this "5,146,634
6923014 0000001" <http://patft.uspto.gov/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.htm>

------
dfranke
Looks original and non-obvious to me.

But seriously... has the PTO simply given up trying?

